# LGB P42 install



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Just got a LGB P42 and would like to install an Airwire system, battery and a sound system. Has anyone done this and do you have any helpful advice.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

dpotp

Not sure the following will be of help to you, but the following is a link to a posted topic by Jim c. 04 Oct 2009.

R/C Battery Operations Forum/Topic: QSI w/Gwire into LGB Genesis - Correction Added 11/01QSI w/Gwire into LGB Genesis - Correction Added 11/01[/b]


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

That is going to be a big help. Thank you.


----------

